# Photobucket?



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Is it just me or is the Photobucket site messed up?
http://photobucket.com/


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

skeet4l said:


> Is it just me or is the Photobucket site messed up?
> http://photobucket.com/


It's been acting weird for me.....slow to load, won't allow certain pictures to re-size, some picture's get removed. I can't figure it out. :?


----------

